# insomnia issues



## drcree (Feb 2, 2019)

like many of you, i struggle with occasional insomnia issues and was hoping some/anyone could offer suggestions on strains that have successfully worked for you.  i have several varieties on hand, but none seem to stop my brain from churning and give that really nice restful, uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2019)

do you have enough to make an oil out of it for sleep?


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 2, 2019)

whisky does it for me


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 3, 2019)

If I smoke too much Sativa I cannot sleep. If I smoke too much Indica I never have a problem getting to sleep.


----------



## Dogweed (Feb 3, 2019)

I let a Red Dragon from Barneys farm go a little long in flower last year. It puts me out like a rock! I love my indica but Im not a fan of being put to sleep so fast. I also just finished a Candida from MMG and it has become my go to night cap. It is such a nice mellow relaxing smoke, tastes good to for a high CBD strain. It doesn't make me so much tired as it does to relax and calm my mind, so it may be worth an investigation.


----------



## drcree (Feb 3, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> do you have enough to make an oil out of it for sleep?


that's a good question rose.  how much is needed and how does one do that?


----------



## drcree (Feb 3, 2019)

Dogweed said:


> I let a Red Dragon from Barneys farm go a little long in flower last year. It puts me out like a rock! I love my indica but Im not a fan of being put to sleep so fast. I also just finished a Candida from MMG and it has become my go to night cap. It is such a nice mellow relaxing smoke, tastes good too for a high CBD strain. It doesn't make me so much tired as it does to relax and calm my mind, so it may be worth an investigation.


that sounds like a good idea.  i want something that will "relax and calm my mind".  being tired isn't the issue it's getting the brain to stop.
thank you for your suggestions dogweed.


----------



## drcree (Feb 3, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> whisky does it for me


some maker's mark 42 is nice as is some agave tequila, but it just makes me stupid and not sleepy.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, you freeze you flower and shake in the freezer for 24 hours along with the jar you are going to use to make the oil. When ready, wear gloves as it is cold. cover the pot with the booze. set the timer shake 3 min. Pour that out into a jar and repeat. We do a big  jar, but you can use a pint or quart or whatever works.  If you have more frozen pot do it again. If you are done, then strain the light green liquid to get out any pot. This is when i put mine in a distiller to reclaim my booze. 
Put that in a double boiler and very gently boil off the booze. What you have left is black oil Use a piece of rice size. I will see if i can find a tutorial.  So there is a lot on this site if you search RSO, you will get a few more. Let me know if i can help.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 3, 2019)

QBCrocket said:


> whisky does it for me


When I use to drink that was my drink
It would knock me out for 3 hrs and then I would wake up wide awake ,
I had to quit, But then my friend Canna found me her name is indica and she treats me very good in bed now.
After she has her way with me I sleep like a Baby
LOL


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 3, 2019)

drcree said:


> some maker's mark 42 is nice as is some agave tequila, but it just makes me stupid and not sleepy.



 Jack Daniels sour mash


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 4, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> When I use to drink that was my drink
> It would knock me out for 3 hrs and then I would wake up wide awake ,
> I had to quit, But then my friend Canna found me her name is indica and she treats me very good in bed now.
> After she has her way with me I sleep like a Baby
> LOL


Little bit of both , whiskey puts me to sleep Indi keeps me there


----------



## drcree (Feb 4, 2019)

Dogweed said:


> I let a Red Dragon from Barneys farm go a little long in flower last year. It puts me out like a rock! I love my indica but Im not a fan of being put to sleep so fast. I also just finished a Candida from MMG and it has become my go to night cap. It is such a nice mellow relaxing smoke, tastes good to for a high CBD strain. It doesn't make me so much tired as it does to relax and calm my mind, so it may be worth an investigation.


dogweed, i have some _critical mass_ growing now and since it has a higher cbd level it may suffice.  i did find both strains you mentioned and will check into it.  thanks


----------



## drcree (Feb 4, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Well, you freeze you flower and shake in the freezer for 24 hours along with the jar you are going to use to make the oil. When ready, wear gloves as it is cold. cover the pot with the booze. set the timer shake 3 min. Pour that out into a jar and repeat. We do a big  jar, but you can use a pint or quart or whatever works.  If you have more frozen pot do it again. If you are done, then strain the light green liquid to get out any pot. This is when i put mine in a distiller to reclaim my booze.
> Put that in a double boiler and very gently boil off the booze. What you have left is black oil Use a piece of rice size. I will see if i can find a tutorial.  So there is a lot on this site if you search RSO, you will get a few more. Let me know if i can help.


thank you rose.  a tutorial would be great!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2019)

I really recommend the oil--I have been sleeping great since I started using it.  If you are going to be making any amount of RSO, I really recommend a distiller, as per Rosebud's recommendation.  You are probably only going to have to make 2 or 3 big batches of RSO to pay for it.  I used 3 half-gallon bottles of Everclear ($110) and recovered about 2-1/2 bottles out of the original 3.


----------



## DutchPrincess (Feb 4, 2019)

drcree said:


> like many of you, i struggle with occasional insomnia issues and was hoping some/anyone could offer suggestions on strains that have successfully worked for you.  i have several varieties on hand, but none seem to stop my brain from churning and give that really nice restful, uninterrupted sleep.



All weed make me sleep no mater what kind


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2019)

Ohhh Princess, makes me think you have never had a great sativa.  I cannot imagine anyone getting sleepy with Satori or a good haze.


----------



## Gorrej (May 24, 2019)

I have problems with slip. I had insomnia very often, even now I sometimes struggle with it. Once my friend gave me weed to try to get rid of insomnia and it worked. Since then I know for sure that I can fell asleep easily with its help  Unfortunately, I sometimes have hangovers, so weed is not a daily solution for me. I have to take pills to have a good sleep. I buy them from Canadian Pharmacy from time to time.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 27, 2019)

I used to run a cut of blackberry trainwreck that would put you out like a Tyson upper cut. I went through about 30 seeds from cannaventure. This leaned to the blackberry kush side and got really frosty.  I'd bring to her to almost 9 weeks to get that slap in the face.


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2019)

Most sleep issues are related to sleep apnea. Google it, if it applies to you, then see a doctor. It is the best place to start if you want to find a long term solution.


----------



## Gorrej (Sep 2, 2019)

umbra said:


> Most sleep issues are related to sleep apnea. Google it, if it applies to you, then see a doctor. It is the best place to start if you want to find a long term solution.


I've never heard about this term. I'll definitely check this.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2020)

I drank cold beer and smoke weed every night. Im asleep by 930 or 10.


----------



## Drifting13 (Jul 24, 2020)

I make my own Canna coconut oil. I don't need it every night. But on the nights I do a little sip will do it...


----------



## boo (Jul 26, 2020)

I've yet to find anything that assures me a nights sleep...I get up around 1am and then again around 3:30 am...makes getting up early difficult...


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 20, 2020)

I take my lower buds & not up to par grows and put it in my Magic Butter Machine(after decarbing) with coconut oil. After a small sip I sleep like a log...


----------



## pute (Aug 20, 2020)

I have used the same routine for years.   Little sipping vodka after dinner, switch to indica around 8:00 and while watching tv laying in bed I smoke indica hash.  I am asleep before the light goes out.  Now, I have to wake up around 3 or 4 to use the bathroom and after that ..... sometimes I go right back to sleep and if there is something on my mind......

I do have a prescription for sleeping pills and If I am really upset I will pop one of those....I am real careful though, to easy to develop a dependence on the things.  Most of my immediate family on my side died of some sort of drug addiction......not me.....


----------



## giggy (Aug 27, 2020)

i have sleep apnea, and don't use the machine. i have no problem going to sleep and never have had. my problem is staying awake, i can't get still without nodding off.


----------



## burnie (Aug 27, 2020)

My go to strain for years has been LUI . Legends Ultimate Indica . No idea if beans of it are available anymore . 
peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 27, 2020)

I drank cold beer and smoke weed,,im out by 930. Then im up peeing by 10:30


----------



## Patwi (Aug 28, 2020)

Most sleep deprivation issues has to do with your subconscious mind knowing that extra dimensional entities are floating above and through your organism ..

Personally,  I sleep very well after receiving head three times in a row ..

yeah, I didn't sleep well at all last night ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 28, 2020)

Funny Wabbit.


----------



## Alabaster (Oct 2, 2020)

giggy said:


> i have sleep apnea, and don't use the machine. i have no problem going to sleep and never have had. my problem is staying awake, i can't get still without nodding off.


Hey brother giggy. Buddy if you know you've got sleep apnea, you've got to do something about it. Especially if you're experiencing Narcolepsy, as you describe. I was diagnosed with sleep apnea about 25 years ago after complaining about chronic fatigue. While I tried cpap, & bipap for 5-6 years, without any noticeable difference. I simply quit using them for the past several years.  Last year I was diagnosed with problems with gas exchange in my lungs, and a thickening of the walls of my upper heart. Both directly caused by severe chronic sleep apnea. I seriously was considering Inspire therapy, until the surgeon told me that I was in the grey area on whether it would work for me or not. The surgery, implant, and follow up was too expensive to risk going through for a maybe to me. So I looked into a dental appliance that gently shifts your jaw forward while asleep. Essentially keeping your airway unimpeded. So far, so good. This appliance isn't like the snore no more, although that may work for some, it has to be fitted by a dentist who specializes in them. The dental appliance may, or may not be right for you, but you've got other options worth looking into. People actually die from sleep apnea while they're asleep. Almost like an infant that has SIDS. But the long term effects of untreated SA is just as frightening. One can only imagine the brain damage from stopping breathing for prolonged periods while unconscious over the years. Check out your options.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2020)

∆∆∆ Great post my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2020)

I had it so bad I was peeing at night and waking in the toilet


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2020)

Only reason i wake up at night is because i gotta go pee,,,because i drink beer at night.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2020)

I use to love my night beers


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 2, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> dumb-a-s-s-?


Huh??


----------



## RonnieB (Oct 19, 2020)

I suffer from severe insomnia too. I just don't get sleepy, if I get sleepy, I have no issues. However I usually go 3-4 days without any sleep whatsoever. Dr have tried benzos, sleeping pills, and they dont work. Ive heard all of the advice, but how does a person get sleepy? Especially if pharmaceuticals dont work. If i get too exhausted,  ill pop a couple of Adderall so i can function and keep my legs that feel like weights, moving. But other than that? I rarely sleep


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 19, 2020)

Thats definitely not good for your heart. Sleep is very important. I drink a few beers ad smoke a joint at night and i sleep pretty good. I do get up to pee once or twice but im almost 65 so thats normal.


----------



## RonnieB (Oct 19, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Thats definitely not good for your heart. Sleep is very important. I drink a few beers ad smoke a joint at night and i sleep pretty good. I do get up to pee once or twice but im almost 65 so thats normal.


The Drs and I are working on it. I dont drink. Im not against it, I just dont have a taste for it. I may need to get a taste for it at this rate lol. Im 50, and believe me.  I miss being able to sleep


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 19, 2020)

Make some indica tinctures they will knock you out like a baby


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

oliverblackk said:


> Life long insomniac here. And one who has gotten SO sick of unsolicited advice, so I’m glad I can answer when you actually solicited some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this mean no playful sex while in the bed either?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

RonnieB said:


> I may need to get a taste for it at this rate lol.



Please don't!   Alcohol is not healthy for you, marijuana is; take Roster's advice and make tinctures or even canna caps, shoot, even a good brownie at night made with cannabutter, but please don't start drinking.   I wish like anything I could convince my husband not to drink anything anymore.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Does this mean no playful sex while in the bed either?



No, actually sex is a great trigger for sleep, doctors recommend as much of that before sleep as possible.  Just had to put that out there


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 20, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> No, actually sex is a great trigger for sleep, doctors recommend as much of that before sleep as possible.  Just had to put that out there


Heck Yes


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Alcohol is only dangerous if you abuse it. Just like salt or sugar and many other things. A couple beers a day will not hurt you and definitely helps you sleep,,but i get what your saying.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 20, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> couple beers a day will not hurt you



Depending on your genetics, but I get what you're saying too.  Alcohol kills my family but liver cirrhosis runs in my genes.  It also doesn't mix well with diabetes and other medical conditions. 

Hey,  Hopper, how is your shoulder doing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 20, 2020)

Yeah im sure your correct about that Grammy. Some ppl cant smoke weed because they are allergic to it.
My shoulder is better but still gives me fits sometimes especially if i turn it wrong. Thanks for asking


----------



## giggy (Oct 24, 2020)

Alabaster said:


> Hey brother giggy. Buddy if you know you've got sleep apnea, you've got to do something about it. Especially if you're experiencing Narcolepsy, as you describe. I was diagnosed with sleep apnea about 25 years ago after complaining about chronic fatigue. While I tried cpap, & bipap for 5-6 years, without any noticeable difference. I simply quit using them for the past several years.  Last year I was diagnosed with problems with gas exchange in my lungs, and a thickening of the walls of my upper heart. Both directly caused by severe chronic sleep apnea. I seriously was considering Inspire therapy, until the surgeon told me that I was in the grey area on whether it would work for me or not. The surgery, implant, and follow up was too expensive to risk going through for a maybe to me. So I looked into a dental appliance that gently shifts your jaw forward while asleep. Essentially keeping your airway unimpeded. So far, so good. This appliance isn't like the snore no more, although that may work for some, it has to be fitted by a dentist who specializes in them. The dental appliance may, or may not be right for you, but you've got other options worth looking into. People actually die from sleep apnea while they're asleep. Almost like an infant that has SIDS. But the long term effects of untreated SA is just as frightening. One can only imagine the brain damage from stopping breathing for prolonged periods while unconscious over the years. Check out your options.


brother i have already been putting that together. trying to get back in with the va, which is going real slow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2020)

Because of GURD i have been sleeping in a Recliner for several yrs. I hardly ever snore. Wonder if that would help you Giggy.


----------



## EvaWills89 (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't know about you but thc didn't help me when I had insomnia. CBD helped me, even in severe cases of insomnia. Maybe CBD will help you as well as me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> No, actually sex is a great trigger for sleep, doctors recommend as much of that before sleep as possible.  Just had to put that out there


Must be still sleeping LOL
Where ya ay @Cannagrammy


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

giggy said:


> brother i have already been putting that together. trying to get back in with the va, which is going real slow.


@giggy  Can I ask if you are overweight?
When I was really heavy after being bed ridden from injury unable to walk, (weight gain of 60 pounds) I had sleep apnea well they said I did
They wanted me on Cpap machine  whole 9 yds,
I found that by stop eating certain foods before 7pm and no late night snacking a big help, drop a few pounds and it started to stop, lost more and it went away. I have to be very careful now because any weight gain and it comes right back.

Are you waking gasping for breath from nightmare like dreams, or upchucking into your mouth while sleeping, if so you need to seek med/attention. If you throwup into the lungs you most likely get pneumonia at our age , please be careful.

Yes I too was in a recliner at my worst,
Good Luck
OH I almost forgot...........................................
Things spicy foods (mexican italian ...... ) tomato sause and any spicey.............Stay away after 6pm


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Where ya ay @Cannagrammy



OMG!  Trying very hard to survive.   Sudden storm, freezing here where we didn't expect it for at least a few more weeks, if not months.   Tried getting our 3,000 feet of pipes buried, and insulated here and there, but 1st we didn't make it, so we drained the main incoming from well but the one that brings us water, well it froze and blew the ball valve right off the top.  2 of 4 of our ball valves at the tank burst and now we have 2600 gallons of water creating an ice rink!   Soooooo, we had no water. 

As if going without water for a couple days isn't bad enough, our solar doesn't have the battery capacity to handle 3-4 days with no sun, so on top of everything, not having power means our RV doesn't have energy to blow the fan of the heater!   Yup, it was 37 inside!   We had all 5 people (4 adults and a baby), 5 dogs and in our laps, shoulders and even hair, we all had to cuddle chicks.   We were all in the main room of our RV to try and create heat.   We have a generator, but it was too cold to start at 9 degrees outside.

No power means no charged devices to come check in.  Sorry,  I've missed you all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2020)

Damn Girl,,you need to move a little closer to town.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 28, 2020)

And miss this adventure?   No way!!!  I'm happier than I've been in years!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> And miss this adventure?   No way!!!  I'm happier than I've been in years!


Im glad you guys are OK







Hurry Back Ya hear....................


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Hurry Back Ya hear...................



Nothing will keep me gone too long.  Boy, I missed your humor!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Nothing will keep me gone too long.  Boy, I missed your humor!


Just don;t become a pop sickle 
I had a few propane I used in my camper but -9 is hard to heat
Hang some blankets as walls and reduce the size of your sleeping area.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Have you started the house yet, or still prepping the ground work 1st?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> but -9



Naw, not negative 9, it was positive 9, but here in NM going from 85 degrees the day before down to 18 was the high for 2 days straight.   That's cold for my blood.   It looks like my nice fall temperatures of 70 degree days is not happening this year (the year I need it, of course! )


RosterTheCog said:


> Hang some blankets as walls


Gonna, but also gonna put insulation under the blankets, lol



RosterTheCog said:


> Have you started the house yet, or still prepping the ground work 1st?



My daughters house will be first and with a divorce looming things have slowed.   She's now working, I'm home alone with the baby and so the only real time for construction is the weekends, and we still are working on solar and water.   We need water to tamp down ground and add engineered soil or gravel.   It will be awhile, lol

Our home is next in the construction line up, but we really want the baby in a house asap.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Naw, not negative 9, it was positive 9, but here in NM going from 85 degrees the day before down to 18 was the high for 2 days straight.   That's cold for my blood.   It looks like my nice fall temperatures of 70 degree days is not happening this year (the year I need it, of course! )
> 
> Gonna, but also gonna put insulation under the blankets, lol
> 
> ...


Are you planning on building the houses yourself or just finish after framers do their thing? Very Hard work, I use to do all phases of construction.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2020)

Oh @Cannagrammy , How are the chicks doing?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 28, 2020)

ohhhhhh, thank you for asking!   Do you know what's wrong with this one?   We thought wry neck, but not thinking that anymore.   He's happy and sooooo loving and friendly!   He just isn't growing right and still holds his head crooked (his name now is crooky, lol), has a tumor on his head growing quite fast, and feathers aren't coming in like the others.










All the ruckus, we haven't finished their coop, they are still inside,  ugh, lol.

The rest, lol


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 28, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Are you planning on building the houses yourself or just finish after framers do their thing?



The ONLY part we aren't doing is the cement foundation for our daughter's house (we are doing our foundation).  We're even putting in our own septic and that's not easy, but neither was laying over 3,000 ft of pvc.

Yep, in it for the adventure, however long it takes.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Oct 29, 2020)

Oh @RosterTheCog , did you see my posts above?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 29, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> ohhhhhh, thank you for asking!   Do you know what's wrong with this one?   We thought wry neck, but not thinking that anymore.   He's happy and sooooo loving and friendly!   He just isn't growing right and still holds his head crooked (his name now is crooky, lol), has a tumor on his head growing quite fast, and feathers aren't coming in like the others.
> 
> View attachment 265764
> 
> ...


Are the other pecking her , chicks will do that until the weak one is dead


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

Pecking order



​


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

@Cannagrammy 








						How to Stop Chickens from Pecking Each Other: 6 Ways - Sorry Chicken
					

Flocks have a social hierarchy that is referred to as their “pecking order.” Chickens are always going to mildly peck each other to determine this order, but the problem comes when they start injuring each other to establish this. To get a handle on this pecking order, let’s look at…




					sorrychicken.com


----------



## Patwi (Oct 30, 2020)

Old rock and roll music piped in the chicken pen will enhance the taste of eggs and meat .. helps with medical issues too.

Mine always dance when ' You Can't Always Get What You Want '  plays .. I'm running 20 watt per speaker for them and 300 watts per for myself ..


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 30, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Oh @RosterTheCog , did you see my posts above?


Yes Mom


----------



## Sully508 (Nov 1, 2020)

Dogweed said:


> I let a Red Dragon from Barneys farm go a little long in flower last year. It puts me out like a rock! I love my indica but Im not a fan of being put to sleep so fast. I also just finished a Candida from MMG and it has become my go to night cap. It is such a nice mellow relaxing smoke, tastes good to for a high CBD strain. It doesn't make me so much tired as it does to relax and calm my mind, so it may be worth an investigation.


I did the same with Afganistan Kush. Holy cow, it puts you right out.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

Purple Punch will put your butt out. Damn sure did me.


----------



## Dr. Albert (Apr 26, 2022)

Indica - Best strain, Helping you in good deep sleep. It has sedative and relaxing side effects.
Read an article on the Best marijuana strains for beginners - Best Marijuana Strains for beginners with low THC levels


----------

